# Du lịch ngoài nước > Điểm đến > Châu Âu >  Bondi (Úc) bãi biển thể thao và nghệ thuật

## hangnt

“Đến thành phố Syney của nước Úc mà chưa ra biển Bondi thì coi như chưa đến đây”, anh bạn vừa lái xe vừa nói khi đưa tôi ra biển vào một sáng chủ nhật sau cơn bão nhỏ. Từ trung tâm Sydney ra đến đây chỉ mất 20 phút chạy xe.

Trời bắt đầu có nắng nhẹ nhưng ngay từ sớm đã thấy khá đông người đang ngồi trên các ghế công cộng giữa thảm cỏ, vài người bắt đầu xuống nước. Từ bãi đỗ xe nhìn ra biển, một ngôi nhà điều hành nhỏ, nhiều dụng cụ của đội cứu hộ và một cột điện tử cao thông báo nhiệt độ ngoài trời, nhiệt độ dưới nước, độ cao của sóng... Phía xa xa, các xe ủi chạy điện đang san ủi lại các bãi cát vừa bị sóng dồn lên trong bão. Những bầy chim hải âu sà xuống những chỗ có người, rất dạn dĩ, dường như đi tìm thức ăn.



Một tác phẩm điêu khắc trên biển Bondi - Ảnh: Nguyễn Sông Hàn

Bãi biển Bondi gây ấn tượng cho tôi sau một ngày đến thăm vì có quá nhiều loại hình vui chơi, dịch vụ mang tính văn hóa cao và hướng người ta đến ý thức bảo vệ môi trường, mặc dù bãi tắm chỉ dài khoảng chưa đầy 2 cây số. Về mua sắm và giải trí, thực phẩm, sách, luôn có sẵn ở những siêu thị nhỏ tại các đường phố, gần khu vực bãi đỗ xe công cộng. Có cả thảy 16 khu vực sảnh bán thức ăn ngon và cà phê, hải sản tươi sống tại Seafoods Surf Bondi, trái cây và thực phẩm y tế, quần áo và cả quầy sách báo luôn có những tờ báo hằng ngày trên khắp nước Úc tại Bondi Newsagency. Anh bạn tôi bảo nếu ở lại đây thì có thể đi chơi chợ đêm cũng rất thú vị.

Đây còn là một bãi biển của nghệ thuật với triển lãm của các nghệ sĩ nhiếp ảnh, điêu khắc, hội họa địa phương tại khu vực Wadi Gallery. Ngoài ra hằng năm, vào khoảng tháng 9-10, thường có một triển lãm nghệ thuật sắp đặt ngoài trời, trên các thảm cỏ và cả bãi cát. Các chủ đề sáng tác đều mang tính giáo dục bảo vệ môi trường, tác phẩm không đứng riêng lẻ cách biệt mà luôn mời gọi sự có mặt của người xem, như một phần của tác phẩm. Đa số trong đó, được sáng tạo bằng các loại chất liệu phế thải từ đời sống như vỏ lon, cây gỗ, kim loại...

Du khách cũng đến Bondi vì sự thu hút của các liệu pháp chữa bệnh dựa vào tự nhiên, thảo dược và các môn châm cứu bấm huyệt, xoa bóp, liệu pháp vi lượng, massage Âu, Á; các lớp đào tạo khí công, thiền tại trung tâm Bondi Pavillon và các khu huấn luyện bơi lặn, lướt ván, tập cho cá ăn dưới các ghềnh đá...

“Nếu ngày nắng đẹp, đến Bondi, rất khó tìm được một chỗ đỗ xe hay một vuông cỏ để nghỉ chân, vì rất đông người... Đối với người dân thành phố Sydney, Bondi cùng với nhà hát Con sò và công viên Botany Garden là niềm tự hào của họ. Thậm chí mỗi năm, Bảo tàng Sydney còn mở riêng một cuộc triển lãm để giới thiệu về nó. Còn đối với du khách, bãi tắm có lịch sử từ cuối thế kỷ 19 này là một trong những bãi biển đẹp nhất thế giới”, bạn tôi nói.


_Nguồn:  Thanh Niên Online_



Để đi đến điểm này bạn có thể tham khảo *Hà Nội - Úc (Sydney - Canberra - Melbourne) - Hà Nội (7 ngày 6 đêm)- Giá 53.242.000 VNĐ/Khách*  - *Ha Noi - Uc (Sydney - Canberra - Melbourne) - Ha Noi (7 ngay 6 dem) - Gia 53.242.000 VND/Khach*

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch Úc* - *tour du lich Úc*

Đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các thông tin, kinh nghiệm về *du lịch Úc* - *du lich Uc*

----------


## jhonnyboy

Mùa hè đến Úc vui chơi là lý tưởng nhất

----------


## Amp21

Đúng là bãi biển của thể thao và nghệ thuật
Đến đúng dịp trưng bày tác phẩm nghệ thuật thì tốt

----------


## khoan_gieng

hình tượng điêu khắc kia nhìn hay thật ^^

----------

